# Gasch --GOLF MKII--



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all

This car showed up with a new-bad finish...car was repainted with a thick orange peel producing no reflections.
Bumpers where texturized at the paint unit before paint correction process.
The whole car was wetsanded with 3M 2000 /3000
Then ,car polished in three stages:
-cut: Meguiar´s Solo woolpad + Mz 500
-Polish: Hexlogic white/orange + Mz 2500
-Finish: Hexlogic black +Mz 4000

Wheels before


Wheels after + new tires.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bumpers Before


Bumpers After



Orange peel and other defects on the paint...









Car prepared for wet sanding




I start sandind with 2000, then 3000 
For the first agressive pass I use to mask nerves on soft paints to prevent oversand.







Here some ugly orbital sander marks and other paint errors...





Correcting...





Corrected.



End of first stage of polishing, sanding marks removed and paint leveled, still some holograming remaining there...

























Finish,(not so many photos...)







Thanks for watching!

<a href


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice work there mate. Looks loads better now :thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Fantastic work, not enough of them about in the UK any more unfortunately.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job there mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work. Nice to see an unabused GTi :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate, nice work


----------



## joseccp (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations, I'll be visiting you very soon!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good mate. Just needs some rims.


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

The car of my youth! Cannot beat a MKII golf!


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

awsum :thumb:


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> Nice work there mate. Looks loads better now :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

john2garden said:


> Fantastic work, not enough of them about in the UK any more unfortunately.


In f:thumb:act I learnt this there in the UK, you still the best.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

cotter said:


> Great work. Nice to see an unabused GTi :thumb:


Yeah, isn´t it lovely?


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

joseccp said:


> Very nice! Congratulations, I'll be visiting you very soon!


Estare encantado de recibirte!


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Leicesterdave said:


> The car of my youth! Cannot beat a MKII golf!


Mine also... nice days...


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work!:thumb:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good Work and nice Car:thumb:


----------

